# Are You Happily Employed?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I spent my whole career self employed in the real estate profession. I was a multiple state licensed RE Broker, Appraiser, General Contractorand Escrow Officer. I did a lot of loan processing. There were times I managed upwards of 45 people. 

I think my most enjoyable times was doing land development into subdivisions. I'm kind of a introvert that forces myself to be sociable in business scenarios. Land development allowed me to do my thing without talking to many people. I always felt creative when I was carving up dirt.

I used to tell people I never had a real job because I was always self employed. I either made it or blew on my own. I came close to blowing it more than a few times. I worked the states of California, Washington, Montana and Idaho, often simultaneously depending on market conditions. 

My only regrets are I was forced to retire because of health reasons right when this Great Recession hit. I wasn't able to help people that I did previous business with that I might have been able to get out of trouble. Some of them sank.

Other than that I had a mostly enjoyable career.


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

Also an Realtor, and love it ;-) You make as much as you put into it, and have more freedom than nearly any other profession (as long as you are willing to put in the late nights and weekends). I work residential sales, BPOs, REOs and have done two new home developments.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

I got a real estate license when in was in Guam, and it was fun

but most of my "employment" life was in the Navy .... was proud of most of what i did and the money was ok since i was single and qualified to get a lot of extra pay bennies
.... only problem is now i'm old and married and i found out the retirement benefits were not as they were advertised and have a hard time with medical issues when i most need the benefits 
...uncle sam hasn't been such a benevolent "uncle" in that sense :-(


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_currently only an ER/Trauma RN- doing it for a lot of years - it has its moments....was a Paramedic before that- a really fun job, but thought nursing would be better.....now if I had to do it all over, would have gone to Vet. school- really enjoy being around animals more than people .....for a while I worked as a Vet Tech as well as an RN- unfortunately nursing paid a lot better, and bills are and were a reality- I also had a kennel business that I took care of pets as well as working police K9's....loved it- not sure what new opportunities tomorrow will bring- but always looking forward ! _8-[


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I spent almost 40 yrs as a Lithographer (printer). The first half was great, the second half I hated. I was let go "Due to downsizing". It was with 8 other guys from 3 different departments. All the older, experienced guys with good salaries. Go figure! 
The day it happened I felt like I was kicked in the gut but by the time I reached the parking lot it was *"FREE AT LAST"* and I haven't looked back. Best thing that ever happened to me!


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

rick smith said:


> I got a real estate license when in was in Guam, and it was fun
> 
> but most of my "employment" life was in the Navy .... was proud of most of what i did and the money was ok since i was single and qualified to get a lot of extra pay bennies
> .... only problem is now i'm old and married and i found out the retirement benefits were not as they were advertised and have a hard time with medical issues when i most need the benefits
> ...uncle sam hasn't been such a benevolent "uncle" in that sense :-(


In 2004 bush withdrew vets retirementand, disabiltie insureance now they say said he was great presindent bs.. :???:


----------



## Brad Trull (Apr 9, 2012)

Life with 2 college degrees.Started off in the Cable TV industry after college, then to the Navy then back to school and have been a RN for last 15 yrs. I enjoy caring for people. The litigation end and the cost demands really, physcially ( 12 hr shifts,lifting ) and mentally ( stress) have taken the fun out of it. I am hopefully transitioning to my last career in the currency markets ,which I wont retire from.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

I was self employd for 10 years. It was nice and Fun, but Im not à good selling. So now im a enginere in the automotive industry. Its difrent but I like both work.
I also workt as à mover, I liked that. At the post Office, I hated that  had a dog/cat schop with kibbels, leash, protection gear and stuff like that, it also suckt 

Its pretty nice to be employd, doing a interesting work and get a good paycheck every month


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

A lot of varied employment in laboratories when I first got out of college, mostly in research, chemicals first, than pharmaceuticals. Did a lot of testing using animals then, mostly rats and mice. Moved in laboratory automation and computers. The past 15 years I've been self-employed as a consultant helping to design , setup, install train and support companies that are installing the SAP software. I primarily work with the quality management module of the software dealing with product quality processes in the business.

The pay is great but you have to always worry about finding the next project and client. Been able to be mostly local or semi-local but a had to do the Sunday-Thursday road warrior deal a few times for 2-3 years. Not unusual sometimes to have 2-3 months off between projects. And since I'm not allowed unemployment, even though I have to pay into it, no income then. 

But overall it has been good. The only regret I had was getting involved in buying houses for flipping for a few years. Great business, made good money on the ones that sold. Probably did 40 or so in three years. But bad timing on my part. Got in just before the recession. Had to turn more properties into rentals than I could afford because of lousy sellers market. I am a lousy landlord. To nice to people and always wanted to believe the best. Wound up with deadbeats in the rentals that took me forever to evict which I really hated. All out now.

Craig


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I spent 23 years in the Air Force. Almost all of it in the MWD program. I'm pretty proud that I started off as a one stripe dog handler in 1966 and retired as the Superintendent of the DOD Working Dog School. From there to law enforcement where I am now wrapping up another 24 years of working with dogs. During that lengthy period, there were a few short periods I could have done without. In the long run, it's been one hell of a ride.

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

rick smith said:


> I got a real estate license when in was in Guam, and it was fun
> 
> but most of my "employment" life was in the Navy .... was proud of most of what i did and the money was ok since i was single and qualified to get a lot of extra pay bennies
> .... only problem is now i'm old and married and i found out the retirement benefits were not as they were advertised and have a hard time with medical issues when i most need the benefits
> ...uncle sam hasn't been such a benevolent "uncle" in that sense :-(


I only did 4 years in the USMC. VA has done fine with my medical issues. I've been fortunate to have VA Medical Centers and Clinics taking care of my medical issues. If I didn't have them and had to copay with private insurance I would be broke by now.

Don't misunderstand they sure aren't perfect. I watch them carefully and I'm my own patient advocate. They also have patient advocates in every clinic and hospital. Help is also available on line. I don't hesitate to use them when necessary.

It has been interesting to learn that many of VA's doctor staff teaches and/or work at the local university medical centers. Here in Denver they are right next door to each other. All my surgeries were done by university doctors.

I will say one thing, they certainly don't spare any expense on care once you are in the system. It isn't like working with private insurance where everything needs a okay.

I have heard rumors VA care isn't necessarily the same everywhere. My experiences are limited to southern Cal, the northwest and eastern Colorado.

They have also been fair with my disability ratings.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm happily unemployed been on disability pension for the past 5 years. After working for 27 years with a big municipality as an enviromental first responder am very happy to have put that behind me. The political bullcrap and back stabbing as well only being a number with 10 more behind you waiting to take your place really ate at me the last 5 years of work. 

I've done many other things in my life though. From being a logger, and lobster fisherman and professional musician. Very fortunate to have been able to things that I love too to make a living.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Finished college in Manchester, UK. Worked in a solicitor's office for a few years, as receptionist in a country club near home in Cheshire (even worked the bar when the barmaids did a moonlight flit).

Came over to Switzerland as English secretary (without a word of German), met my husband, married, and worked in Zürich for a Cement company.

Started a secretarial company of my own and, when Toni was made redundant as an engineer, we founded a company together for engineering and secretarial support. 

Toni hired himself out to engineering companies and we translated many instruction manuals, etc. together.

Toni had in the meantime developed a software programme for the Swiss dog sports which was and is officially used for all our dog sport programmes, i.e. all FCI IPO and FCI tracking, Mondio, and all Swiss national sports from Avalanche, Sanitätshunde, Water sports, Search, etc.

Since 1998, I have been teaching English privately and in Pro Senectute (for the over 60's) English and am still doing it as is Toni still maintaining is dog software.

With today's changing world, one has to be flexible.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jessica Kromer said:


> Also an Realtor, and love it ;-) You make as much as you put into it, and have more freedom than nearly any other profession (as long as you are willing to put in the late nights and weekends). I work residential sales, BPOs, REOs and have done two new home developments.


I was fortunate. Once I became a Broker and fully staffed my office, the nights and weekends ended for the most part. I did have to stay phone handy to "put out fires".


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Got my diploma as pharmacist assistent at 21, worked as assistent for 2 yrs. Got into secretary jobs... Started at the bottom: filing, mail, answering the phone. Had different jobs. Now i am a managment assistent for 4 managers. Pretty much their external memory, the one planning their days and work they have to do, connect their work together, give feed back, or just be the one who listens during rants..


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

haha, I'm jealous.  I'm disabled which is a pretty sucky deal all around. But I've been able to work as a pet groomer for 10 - 16 hours a weeks at my fiance's vet clinic. 

Other than a year working as a technical writer in the engineering/construction industry, my other job have been animal related. My first job was in high school, working in the pet department at Walmart. I worked at a GSD breeding kennel (loved it!), at a vet clinic (hated it), ran a little boarding/grooming place for a while, and was self-employed working too hard and not making enough money training dogs. I liked that but the stress was too much for me. 

I'd like to get back into training dogs because I have a specialty area I'm very good at. But taking on a new client is a 1 - 2 year commitment. That's scary, I don't want to make myself sick and then be stuck with it for years!


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Some people lead much more exciting lives than me. But I'm ok with that.

The "plan" after staying home to raise my three children was to enroll in a Deaf Studies program and become an ASL interpreter.

An opportunity came up to apprentice as an Ophthalmic assistant for an ophthalmologist and I took it. Became pretty adept at the trade and I've gone to part time in the last 5 years or so. I love it.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I am happily employed and love my job where problems are described in mV, ppm, Angstroms and Nano-Meters.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I really like my job most of the time. I like the variety of house calls and not being stuck in an office. Also allows me the flexibility of going to training when I want as well. It might be hard to go back to a standard sort of practice, if I ever do. :smile:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lori Gallo said:


> Some people lead much more exciting lives than me. But I'm ok with that.
> 
> The "plan" after staying home to raise my three children was to enroll in a Deaf Studies program and become an ASL interpreter.
> 
> An opportunity came up to apprentice as an Ophthalmic assistant for an ophthalmologist and I took it. Became pretty adept at the trade and I've gone to part time in the last 5 years or so. I love it.



One of my daughters has been an ASL interpreter for a number of years now. She actually taught one of her dogs to "read" sign for basic commands.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

I like where I work, but I'm broke and will never move up here. I'm hoping to find something to change to and use my degree to make good money and get good hours with. My schedule and my pay really sucks right now. 

So I guess no, I'm not happily employed. I have a double major Bachelors in Operations Management and Business Administration (graduated at 22) and I'm 24 now still making a low hourly wage at an animal hospital.

Not really what I had planned after graduation.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Katie

You're 24, quit whining and where's that damn bikini training video? ;-)


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Katie Finlay said:


> I like where I work, but I'm broke and will never move up here. I'm hoping to find something to change to and use my degree to make good money and get good hours with. My schedule and my pay really sucks right now.
> 
> So I guess no, I'm not happily employed. I have a double major Bachelors in Operations Management and Business Administration (graduated at 22) and I'm 24 now still making a low hourly wage at an animal hospital.
> 
> Not really what I had planned after graduation.


With that set of degrees, you could be an office manager at a vet hospital somewhere, I'd bet!


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> With that set of degrees, you could be an office manager at a vet hospital somewhere, I'd bet!


Maren, want to move out here and hire me? Hahaha!

Thomas, I've been training at night. It is way too damn hot out here!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

SoCal? Heck no! I couldn't afford to pay you out there, let alone me. :-( I don't have an office either, which is mostly awesome, but I miss having a good receptionist field the calls from the weirdos and the time/energy sucking clients.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm currently happily unemployed.  

Previously I worked as a planning assistant for a pharmaceutical manufacturing company. I earned my degrees in Operations Management and Finance, but looking for work has been rough where I currently live. Come monday though, my wife and I are moving to the Phoenix area and i'm optimistic about finding something down there. 

I do know that i don't want to spend the rest of my life in a cubical looking at spreadsheets. I've had some thought about getting into real estate in AZ once I get plugged in, but mean time I wouldn't mind getting into the pharma mfg or aero space mfg industry.


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

Happily unemployed!
Sorta, full time mom of 3 and a full time Student. 

I'm a Licensed Massage Therapist however and can work, but choose not to now..no damn time!

I am in school to finish pre req's for the Nursing program *Bachelors) and then a year of critical care and then will apply to CRNA (Certified Registered Nurse Anesthetist) to do THAT. 
Long damn road...lol


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

I am in middle management at a retail chain. It's long hours (6am to 10:30 pm today) and crappy pay but at least our products aren't boring. 

If I had a wish it'd be for fewer hours. 55+ a week is killing me.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sure. 

But then again, despite being frustrated from time to time, I genuinely enjoy all that I have and do. To not, is foolish or rather to not, and not make the choice to change your situation simply is foolish and potentially could result in a wasted and greatly compromised life.

JMO of course.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Karen Havins said:


> Happily unemployed!
> Sorta, full time mom of 3 and a full time Student.
> 
> I'm a Licensed Massage Therapist however and can work, but choose not to now..no damn time!
> ...


Karen

As a Licensed Massage Therapist is it still OK to rub people the wrong way? 
I hope your CRNA quest has a "happy ending" ;-)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Karen
> 
> As a Licensed Massage Therapist is it still OK to rub people the wrong way?
> I hope your CRNA quest has a "happy ending" ;-)


chuckle, chuckle

DFrost


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Starting my 27th year as an elementary school Physical Education Teacher. Love working with the kids especially since I get to utilize sports in all aspectys of my teaching, but the pay sucks the benefits are disappearing and there is absolutely no respect for educators. have already told my children that I will pay for their college education as long as they do NOT become teachers!!!!!!!

Terry


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

That's a real shame, Terry. I respect teachers probably most of all professions. Behind every successful engineer, physician, business person, attorney, etc, there is la great teacher.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Maren I appreciate that but lately it seems that it is popular thing to tell teachers how lazy we are how we are responsible for everything that is wrong with education and that we are overpaid. Just lamenting the start of another school year knowing that I am not really any closer to being able to retire. At this rate they will probably just bury me on the softball field LOL. For the most part I like my job but the naysayers are getting louder and more vicious !!!!!!!!

Terry


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> SoCal? Heck no! I couldn't afford to pay you out there, let alone me. :-( I don't have an office either, which is mostly awesome, but I miss having a good receptionist field the calls from the weirdos and the time/energy sucking clients.


Oh I can field the weirdos alright. I'm pretty sure our office has a sign on the door that advertises "We do crazy!"


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Terry Devine said:


> Maren I appreciate that but lately it seems that it is popular thing to tell teachers how lazy we are how we are responsible for everything that is wrong with education and that we are overpaid. Just lamenting the start of another school year knowing that I am not really any closer to being able to retire. At this rate they will probably just bury me on the softball field LOL. For the most part I like my job but the naysayers are getting louder and more vicious !!!!!!!!
> 
> Terry


I too greatly respect teachers Terry. I think a lot of it has to do with the particualar area and school district you are in. Teachers have a huge responsibility and can make or break a class, or for that matter, a child. My kids have had both kinds through their education, having teachers that clearly helped them, and having teachers that clearly hurt them. And we have always been very supportive of the teachers and given them the benefit of the doubt. But just as in any profession, you find good ones and bad ones. To get the most of an education, the parents have to take an active role with their kids and interact appropriately with the teachers. It's a lot like teaching our dogs! You usually get the dog you deserve because you get out of them, what you put in.

Craig


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Terry Devine said:


> Maren I appreciate that but lately it seems that it is popular thing to tell teachers how lazy we are how we are responsible for everything that is wrong with education and that we are overpaid. Just lamenting the start of another school year knowing that I am not really any closer to being able to retire. At this rate they will probably just bury me on the softball field LOL. For the most part I like my job but the naysayers are getting louder and more vicious !!!!!!!!
> 
> Terry


When I was in school I always made sure substitute teachers earned their pay.\\/

I feel guilty when I think back and think about what a SOB I was.:twisted:


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Karen
> 
> As a Licensed Massage Therapist is it still OK to rub people the wrong way?
> I hope your CRNA quest has a "happy ending" ;-)



Apparently a girl we graduated school with was a hand whore for a while and there isn't any money in it.
lol
I made more doing it legit...you'd think there would be more than that...

If you are on my table the last thing you are thinking of is a happy ending I promise you. I do mainly problem areas, lower back pain and ass are my specialty...and fixing those aren't exactly pleasurable!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> When I was in school I always made sure substitute teachers earned their pay.\\/
> 
> I feel guilty when I think back and think about what a SOB I was.:twisted:


HA Lee you should too! [-X Not surprisingly teaching fell 3rd on the list of the top 10 most unhappy professions, RN was 2nd, and Security Guard was 1st. They used the following items to evaluate the satisfaction level within these professions. A number of sales and marketing positions were also in the top 10.

Salary
Work Life Balance
Relationship with Boss
Environment
Staff
Corporate/Company Culture


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Was happily self employed in the pet care industry for the past 14yrs until the economy really went to shit around here and I lost 70% of my business and income in the past year or so. Now I'm bitterly unsatisfied self employed and very overworked for what I make!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Karen Havins said:


> Apparently a girl we graduated school with was a hand whore for a while and there isn't any money in it.
> lol
> I made more doing it legit...you'd think there would be more than that...
> 
> If you are on my table the last thing you are thinking of is a happy ending I promise you. I do mainly problem areas, lower back pain and ass are my specialty...and fixing those aren't exactly pleasurable!


I got Rolfed once. Who the hell thought that was a good idea?
I had an L5 Laminectomy so I'm too familiar with low back pain :-(


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I got Rolfed once. Who the hell thought that was a good idea?
> I had an L5 Laminectomy so I'm too familiar with low back pain :-(


Hope you had some HAPPY ENDINGS after all that back pain you went through!:grin:


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Been Firefighter /Paramedic in south Fla about 35 yrs ,been to too many disasters with FD and fl task force 2,over the years ,Now retired to deland fla area,good career if had a do over,would like to try working Leo/K9


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I got Rolfed once. Who the hell thought that was a good idea?
> I had an L5 Laminectomy so I'm too familiar with low back pain :-(



Ooooh, OUCH!
I have never been rolfed and hope to never be...hubby tries his best..no fun lol

I like working in very specific target areas, I basically rolf asses..lol

Are you getting worked on now to keep things moving and relaxed down your back?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

HI Karen

I wear a back brace when I'm out with the dogs as a precaution and I've got a vicodin script. Massage seems to aggravate the condition more often then not. Maybe I was going to the D student graduates and not the A students? ;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I got Rolfed once. Who the hell thought that was a good idea?
> I had an L5 Laminectomy so I'm too familiar with low back pain :-(


Thomas, up until recently I had regularly scheduled Rolf sesssions and I've got to agree that it certainly was painful. I remember at one point thinking nothing that didn't actually cause physical injury could ever be more painful.

I needed a more flexible schedule to work with so I changed therapists and started receiving cranio sacral therapy instead. First, what a difference and second, I walk out of there feeling not just better but also that I even think differently. 

It's hard to explain but it's made me feel changed both physically and mentally. I remember feeling basically frustrated which seemed like all the time before I started receiving this therapy. Maybe it was the chronic condition I was dealing with, who knows. All I know is that stuff that seemed important, or that bothered me before doesn't have the same impact on me anymore.

http://www.craniosacraltherapy.org/Whatis.htm


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Lee....I first thought this was a Are You Happily MARRIED thread???!!! My eyes are going...


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

You just have to find someone that specializes in Glutes...aka..the ass. 
It gets ignored many times for obvious reasons, but one of the most important parts of the body to work on. SUPER think muscles, many of them, mixed with blood vessels and nerves...lots of nerves. SO, when one thing goes wrong it causes tons of issues. Lower back pain especially and also low blood flow to the lower limbs. 
I have yet to do a set of glutes where feet don't benefit as well. A great thing is to lay down and have your significant other stand on kneel on your glutes...will work wonders!
Was the most popular thing I used to teach in Couples massage


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Thomas, up until recently I had regularly scheduled Rolf sesssions and I've got to agree that it certainly was painful. I remember at one point thinking nothing that didn't actually cause physical injury could ever be more painful.
> 
> I needed a more flexible schedule to work with so I changed therapists and started receiving cranio sacral therapy instead. First, what a difference and second, I walk out of there feeling not just better but also that I even think differently.
> 
> ...



Hi Nicole

I have a list of life experiences that I don't care to repeat. Rolfing is near the top. I didn't like it 30 years ago. I don't think being 30 years older is going to help make it more pleasant?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Karen Havins said:


> You just have to find someone that specializes in Glutes...aka..the ass.
> It gets ignored many times for obvious reasons, but one of the most important parts of the body to work on. SUPER think muscles, many of them, mixed with blood vessels and nerves...lots of nerves. SO, when one thing goes wrong it causes tons of issues. Lower back pain especially and also low blood flow to the lower limbs.
> I have yet to do a set of glutes where feet don't benefit as well. A great thing is to lay down and have your significant other stand on kneel on your glutes...will work wonders!
> Was the most popular thing I used to teach in Couples massage


Hi Karen

I'll take your word for it but I can't see either myself or the wife
standing or knelling on each others butts. Sounds like something more suited for someone closer to your age then mine


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Karen Havins said:


> You just have to find someone that specializes in Glutes...aka..the ass.
> It gets ignored many times for obvious reasons, but one of the most important parts of the body to work on. SUPER think muscles, many of them, mixed with blood vessels and nerves...lots of nerves. SO, when one thing goes wrong it causes tons of issues. Lower back pain especially and also low blood flow to the lower limbs.


I believe that. As a matter of fact my first injury was to my pelvis, which either as a cause of or during the healing process rotated the right side forward and a bit downward. The last two seasons leading up to fall I specifically ask to be worked on in that area. Why? To put up firewood. ha ha. I get a good deal of satisfaction out of doing that type of work. Probably because it kicks my ass and feels like good, honest, productive work. 

Anyway, I couldn't sustain a few days of that type of work without getting worked on in that specific area.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm a freight conductor at CNR, I get to play with a big train set.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Nicole
> 
> I have a list of life experiences that I don't care to repeat. Rolfing is near the top. I didn't like it 30 years ago. I don't think being 30 years older is going to help make it more pleasant?


Thomas cranio sacral therapy is very different from Rolfing. Not sure if you caught that part. And yes, Rolfing kinda borders on torture. Seriously. I remember having to purposely think of ways to move my thoughts (mental connection) completely away from what was going on just to get through it sometimes.

Anyway, I think that it may not be this way with every therapist who uses the Rolf technique. I'm fairly certain that the meat tenderizing approach isn't quite necessary for it to be effective anyway.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I was at the ortho surgeon today. MRI next Friday and they have already said surgery is indicated on my right shoulder. Getting old sucks. Trying to work dogs as I age is really taking it's toll. I understand my credibility in the "I'm going to retire department" is lacking, but I really feel its getting a lot closer.

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Adam Rawlings said:


> I'm a freight conductor at CNR, I get to play with a big train set.


That was my life's ambition as a kid. I thought that would be the coolest job ever!

Either that or a astronaut. LOL


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Thomas cranio sacral therapy is very different from Rolfing. Not sure if you caught that part. And yes, Rolfing kinda borders on torture. Seriously. I remember having to purposely think of ways to move my thoughts (mental connection) completely away from what was going on just to get through it sometimes.
> 
> Anyway, I think that it may not be this way with every therapist who uses the Rolf technique. I'm fairly certain that the meat tenderizing approach isn't quite necessary for it to be effective anyway.


Tell me about it! The weird thing with me was the "CRASH" came on quick. My knee and back in only a few months. The other mess I won't even go into other than to say I woke up on morning in Costa Rica with a hoarse voice. SURPRISE!!


----------

